# Please help! How do I fix over excitement in cars?



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

My 4 yo german shepherd gets over the top excited/anxious in a car when we about to approach a destination. He is good during most of the car ride but as soon as we get off a freeway or something he gets crazy (see video below). it's becoming unmanageable as I'm sure we'll go deaf if this continues. He does this even after playing at the beach for 2 hours, so it's not a pent up energy issue. I have the following questions
1. Is this typical? 
2. Is this a severe case?
3. What can I do about it? I tried - bribing him with treats (he doesn't care when he's so wound up), I tried penny bottle shaking to get his attention (doesn't care), I tried correcting with prong collar (he doesn't care, and tries to strangle himself.

Here's a video of him. 
https://youtu.be/VwGD-_9vJKg

I am at my wit's end. We are looking for a trainer for help but I am having a hard time judging whether or not the trainers we interviewed are capable of correcting this behavior. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

To begin, I don't know how to correct this. But I'm pretty sure there are people who can help you figure it out.

Beyond the noise (which is easy for me to say "doesn't seem so bad, he's just excited" since I'm not in the car), it could get dangerous, should he interfere with your driving when traveling at a significant speed, or distract you when others are around your car.


I think you probably should consider restraining him. Not sure if that would mean a simple seat belt harness, a fence like barrier to keep him in the back, or a crate.


It's almost as if he's anxious that you won't stop, and he's vocalizing to show he wants to.


In his world, he'd probably run right over there and greet his pack members that were at that place, or celebrate their return. He doesn't understand our world, having to wait our turn finding a parking space, etc., we can't expect them to.


So I'd guess he either needs to be trained to remain reasonably reserved until released (you telling him ok, let's go, or something), or he'd have to be safely restrained/crated. But that's training, not being punished when he fails to act like a good human, so it's good that you're not also getting amped up and angrily trying to deal with him.


Perhaps just more basic obedience work that you could do with him yourself might make a difference? 


Finally, I can imagine you just want to get out of the car when this happens. Maybe you go as quickly as you can and rush him out to get this behavior over with. If that's the case then you may be rewarding the behavior. If so, maybe try parking the car and just sitting there until he is calm for a reasonable period, before you reward him by letting him out and proceeding to where he wants to go?


Good luck, and don't give up. You'll be able to correct it if you keep your wits, and research/look for help with determination.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Have you tried crating this anxious dog and maybe covering the crate?


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

I soooooo feel your pain! The only way I can get Garrison to knock that nonsense off is to let him stick his head out the back window, regardless of the weather or temperature. He shuts up even if he decides to lay down ... but ONLY if that window is cracked open. (sigh)


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

bbourdon said:


> To begin, I don't know how to correct this. But I'm pretty sure there are people who can help you figure it out.
> 
> Beyond the noise (which is easy for me to say "doesn't seem so bad, he's just excited" since I'm not in the car), it could get dangerous, should he interfere with your driving when traveling at a significant speed, or distract you when others are around your car.
> 
> ...


Yes, it feels much worse than it seem in the video because the noise is enclosed in such small space and it's a serious issue because it does affect my driving. For the most part, I try to remain calm but to be totally honest, I've lost it before and had to stop on the side of the road and got really angry at him. 

So he only does this when he's about to arrive at a destination and once the car parks, he becomes quiet and waits quietly for us to open the door (but still very ampped up body language). So it's not like we're rushing to get him out once we parked. When he finally comes out of the car, he does pull on the leash and very eagerly wanting to explore (wherever we are).

We have tried crating him, and he's still equally noisy. I didn't try covering his crate completely though. Maybe I should try that next. Although, I feel like this is curing the symptom, not the problem.

I've raised him since his puppy hood, and for the most part, he's a pretty vocal dog, but we're always able to get him to quiet down in any other situation and he's obedient as long as he's not off the hook excited like he is in the car. I could work his obedience some more but I am not even sure how that could help with the car situation. It's as if he doesn't even hear us in the car. . 

We have a baby now and this is making it impossible for us to travel with him and the baby at the same time due to the noise factor.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

DutchKarin said:


> Have you tried crating this anxious dog and maybe covering the crate?


He is crate trained and we have tried crating him in the car. He's equally noisey. We didn't try to cover the crate completely, just the sides. However, I feel like he's detecting our location by feel, not by what he sees. He does this every time we get off the freeway (doesn't matter what exit, or if it's a new place or old place). He's just really excited to get to where ever we're going but then he's equally excited/anxious/happy to get back in the car when we leave. sigh. I am just really confused on what I should do to fix this problem.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

CindyMDBecker said:


> I soooooo feel your pain! The only way I can get Garrison to knock that nonsense off is to let him stick his head out the back window, regardless of the weather or temperature. He shuts up even if he decides to lay down ... but ONLY if that window is cracked open. (sigh)


Oh yes! open the window does help a little for mine. he sticks his head out, but it only shuts him up for 2 minutes and then after that it's all the same.  . How old is your Garrison? has he been doing this since he's young? I wish i had corrected my dog when he was younger. I used to just put up with it but now I have a baby, I can't travel with them both in the car if he acts like that.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

sprklnh2o said:


> We have tried crating him, and he's still equally noisy. I didn't try covering his crate completely though. Maybe I should try that next. Although, I feel like this is curing the symptom, not the problem.


What do you think this is a symptom of? If traveling in a covered crate so he can't see out the windows, does it really matter if you're only curing the symptom?


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> What do you think this is a symptom of? If traveling in a covered crate so he can't see out the windows, does it really matter if you're only curing the symptom?


Oh I guess I feel like he should be able to control his excitement quietly. I am not sure if that's asking for too much from a dog. Although, we did try covering most of his crate (all but one side, i think he really can't see much through that side) and he still made the same noises. I think he's triggered by the feel of the car. Also, i should mention he does this in all cars. not just my car.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

so when you have arrived at your destination , what do you do? Is the dog rushed out of the car (thank god it's over?) - if so then you may be creating a loop where the dog thinks his behaviour is successful (harder to correct).

the flat tones and repetitions from your passenger are useless . Maybe if the dog was secured in a lay down position with a canine seat belt - and if you kept on driving when he thinks you are at the destination , and if you keep him in till settled once you have arrived, and NO treats when he comes out or no treats or fun when he gets home (think old trail horse who becomes Secratariat for the apple or carrot in the bucket) .


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

sprklnh2o said:


> Oh yes! open the window does help a little for mine. he sticks his head out, but it only shuts him up for 2 minutes and then after that it's all the same.  . How old is your Garrison? has he been doing this since he's young? I wish i had corrected my dog when he was younger. I used to just put up with it but now I have a baby, I can't travel with them both in the car if he acts like that.


He'll be 3 in January. He's been persistent about that window all along (I would put it down on very hot days to get the stifling air out until the air conditioning took over & he loved it) ... he became more vocal since he was about 2 years old. Drives me nuts ... I don't take him for rides as often as he would like. If I refuse to put the window down he presses his big head against my left cheek and whines. Ridiculous. 
And I totally understand having a baby and not being able to tolerate that. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Ok, had one like that... 

See a prong on her and assume you know how to use it.

I threaded the lead under my thigh, to make sure correction was a down, and when she started this, gave a quick 'quiet' command while giving a quick correction. 

Plan practices where you won't be in danger.

Badgering her with commands without follow through won't help.

Not promising a cure, but worked for me.

On the other hand, you might just secure with a dog seatbelt system and ignore her. If you know she can't jump forward, you might relax.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have the same problem with my non-gsd dog. He is anxious and gets like this too and nothing have worked over the years although what I've really done is tell him to shut up or lay down. Today I used a pet convincer (mini air can) and that did the trick. Some see it as an aversive, but I see it as snapping their brains out of it. It may not work for you, but it works great for me.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I see the "dog" being correct ie, I know where I'm going, if I whine and act a fool ... the car will stop and I get to go out!  

Works for him ...you guys not so much??

So if you've had enough of it?? You need to correct your dog for acting like a "tool."

I do see he is wearing a "Prong" collar and your not utilizing it, so there is that ... but no matter. 

The one thing you need to understand to stop this is that you need to make it clear to your dog "That his life will suck unless he chooses to make better decisions." The system "he" has worked out .. works just fine for him, for you not so much??

So key term here is "behaviour modification" AFAIK, there are three equally effective means of delivering that "message!" All are equally effective and range from most expensive to uh ..."nothing!"

First and foremost of course is an E-Collar, I don't use one myself but for "Behaviour Modification" they are a no brainer. You put it on ,crank it up as high as it will go, and "when" he starts to act a "tool" you tell him "NO" if he does not stop, you press the button down for a count of three and problem solved! That is not how you "train" a dog with an E-Collar but if you want to stop a "serious" behavioural issue ..there you go. Best to have a blanket on the back seat if you chose that route.

Second the "Pet Convincer" works like this, the video should explain it.:
Pet Convincer.com

And last and "equally effective" and for a net cost of ..uh "nothing" is a Bonker! You wrap a towel bind it with rubber bands and when the dog misbehaves ... you throw it at the dogs head and hit him with it!

Sally scooter will demonstrate:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLOw6KkxqeI

All three delivery an "aversive" to the dog and convince him that it is in "his best interest not to at a fool!"

Or I suppose you could go the VC route (I think this was her??) Black out the windows put a curtain behind the back seat so the dog can't see out and run the ac. He can't catch a familiar scent with the Ac on! I suppose throwing him in a crate with a blanket would do the same thing?? "This" approach however does not address the issue of him "choosing to be a tool" it ducks it.

Your call.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

How many people would try that "bonker" trick with an adult GSD?

I believe that if you really work with your dog, doing obedience training and maybe some advanced training, odds are you'll be able to develop a relationship where you can eliminate unwanted behavior like this.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

bbourdon said:


> How many people would try that "bonker" trick with an adult GSD?
> 
> I believe that if you really work with your dog, doing obedience training and maybe some advanced training, odds are you'll be able to develop a relationship where you can eliminate unwanted behavior like this.
> 
> ...


Sigh ... as it happens me! Door knock, Rocky in "Place" Bark Bark Bark me Rocky, NO, Rocky ... Bark Bark Bark me sigh ... whatever, Rocky Bark, Bark.

Been eight years I lived with it ...whatever. But a week ago I decided enough! He did it again! I picked up a "sock" and I hit him in the head with it! He looked at me, WTH??? And... he shut the heck up! 

"Problem" solved "Just like that" so yeah "I'm good with it" if "you" have questions, you can contact Gary Wilkes here:
Home or on FaceBook, but since actually, I got it from Jeff Gellman ...
Solid K9 Training - Rehabilitation and Family Dog Training and on FB be "respectful" and they will be happy to explain.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

carmspack said:


> so when you have arrived at your destination , what do you do? Is the dog rushed out of the car (thank god it's over?) - if so then you may be creating a loop where the dog thinks his behaviour is successful (harder to correct).
> 
> the flat tones and repetitions from your passenger are useless . Maybe if the dog was secured in a lay down position with a canine seat belt - and if you kept on driving when he thinks you are at the destination , and if you keep him in till settled once you have arrived, and NO treats when he comes out or no treats or fun when he gets home (think old trail horse who becomes Secratariat for the apple or carrot in the bucket) .


Once I park, he actually calms down a a little, he stops the whining but is still very tense (you can tell by his body language)...so we don't "rush" to let him out. Just at a normal pace. We also don't reward him with anything when he comes out. We just go about our normal business. Often times once he comes out, and if we left the door open for whatever reason (like unloading the car), he wants to get right back in to the car. Crazy, right? 

I haven't tried keep driving when he gets crazy like that. it really is unbearably deafening loud. I suppose I could get some ear plugs and try your method of keep driving until he calms down...but then I'd might be driving for a LONNNNGGGG TIMMMME...


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

zyppi said:


> Ok, had one like that...
> 
> See a prong on her and assume you know how to use it.
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate more on what you do with the prong? I tried correcting him with the prong before. He normally responds to the prong collar with light tug. but a normal tug did nothing in this case. I tried harder, and still nothing. He's just super wired and off the hook crazy. He doesn't feel any pain!!!!


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

bbourdon said:


> How many people would try that "bonker" trick with an adult GSD?
> 
> I believe that if you really work with your dog, doing obedience training and maybe some advanced training, odds are you'll be able to develop a relationship where you can eliminate unwanted behavior like this.
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate what you mean by advanced training? he's relatively obedient under normal circumstances.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

Chip18 said:


> I see the "dog" being correct ie, I know where I'm going, if I whine and act a fool ... the car will stop and I get to go out!
> 
> Works for him ...you guys not so much??
> 
> ...


Your post made me LOL. But in all seriousness, I think you have a point about "delivering the message". I am also at the point where I feel that he needs a strong correction. I am just not sure which method to go with and not sure if i can deliver this correction correctly so that it doesn't damage our relationship. 

Is that petconvincer thing for real? I've never heard of it and the website's video looks kind of ridiculous. LOL. 

I have doubts about the bonker method. I feel like that may just rile him up more lol. 

As far as covering him up in a crate - it's not really a good long term solution for us because unless we get a HUGE car, it's really hard to fit a GSD crate with also child car seats + luggage (when we travel) in an average SUV. Right now we cannot fit both the crate and baby car seat in our car. Someone always gets left behind and it's always the dog. So i feel sad for him. If only he knew that he gets to go to more places if he just shut the heck up. 

Thank you for your feedback!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

is this typical? it's not uncommon
is this a severe case? I've seen better and worse
what can you do about it....

a crate is an excellent idea. I'm with Cassidy's mom - if you can correct the symptom it's a break in the cycle and it's going to give you a bit of peace. it's not really about what he sees... it's like you said, he feels the change. keeping him confined may not shut him up immediately but the more he's able to jump, pace and climb all over the place (in addition to the visual stim), that's just am ping him up more. 

be prepared for it to get worse before it gets better - you've dealt with it this long so allow him the time he needs to learn that there is a different way. you'll have to change up your pattern.... if you exit the freeway and reach your destination in 5 minutes, then, stop reaching a destination in 5 minutes. take the streets longer or get off the freeway then get back on... a few times - desensitize him to all of those cues. OR, another thought is at the moment you know he's going to start - pull over right then and there and work on calm/quiet behavior... a food reward at this point (note: reward not bribe) because he likely will not be over his threshold and will still take food. the moment in the video when you start to say quiet - you're too late and he's in the height of his anxiety or excitement or whatever. get in the car and just drive around the block then back home. basically... there are lots of ways to address this.... but it won't happen over night.

if he's accepting of a gentle leader (head collar).... I've also seen that have a calming effect on dogs.

good luck!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ways that his obedience can help... for one, enforcing a sit or a down. the work will need to happen before he's ready for car rides. for example achieving a solid down at home at the park in a store with distractions and with duration. you mention a crate only being a temporary solution for you - well these are things you can do in the meantime preparing him to be crate free.

it also sounds like when he gets to destinations things are a little out of control... shut down all that pulling and eagerness... get to a destination and work on obedience, a lot. heeling and focus, etc. lack of structure is very stressful for dogs. 

when describing a dogs training - words like except, most of the time, almost, unless, only if, until, as long as, blah blah blah should not exist. you're not done until they can perform in any situation. set the bar high


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

This looks like just a gsd to me. Pretty normal behavior. I know the scream can be a lot to deal with.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I watched 10 seconds of the video. He starts whining when gps states your destination....Does he do this without the gps? If not try it without the GPS because he might be understanding destination and the car is stopping soon. When my female was in training and we were trying to teach the front(which I knew she knew) she was coming to me before I gave the command, well the trainer would say call your dog. Once my dog realized that I called her as soon as the trainer said call your dog she would start moving. I requested the trainer to nod or raise her hand as my cue, the dog never moved before the command was given by me again. 

It sounds crazy but try traveling without the GPS


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

How would you effectively use a bonker while you are driving? lol I mean there are things you shouldn't try unless you are sure it wouldn't cause a wreck. The pet convincer is just a tiny can of air. If you're going to buy one, buy one for bicycle tires - 1/2 the cost. All I did was press the button and let out a big tst! sound - basically cesar milan in a can is what one trainer called it. You don't point the thing at the dog. You just press the button right where you are and away from you of course. It really helped my dog snap out of it and I only did it once and no more whining. I will try to record it tomorrow if he does it again. My dog is 3.5 yrs old and he's always been like this and also whines/cries excitedly when we head home. He does not dart out of the car nor does he pull like crazy once we are out of the car. My dog can go on for hours. I don't think ignoring this behavior will help because the dog may stop if you drive long enough, but once you start to slow down or pull up to your destination - he will start up again. I really don't think desensitization is the way to go either. It's an adrenalized reaction so you have to find a way to snap them out of it via correction or control their environment where they can't be adrenalized by sight or smell (crate, etc) although my dog starts up when he feels the car slowing with the blinker on - it's quite annoying when a dog is so smart. Have you heard of a calming cap? Basically it's an eye piece that goes over the head that is semi see through that visually tones everything down.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh ... I'm impressed! So OK then I'll elaborate. 



sprklnh2o said:


> Your post made me LOL. But in all seriousness, I think you have a point about "delivering the message".


 Doing that ... (sending a crystal clear message) is what you need to understand. How to do that "effectively" is up to you, you just need to understand how and what the options are. The fact that you ask ... puts you at the front of a lot of folks struggling with issues. "Out think your dog" you get that! The rest ... you can learn. And "people" struggle with "corrections" all the time. Corrections are subject to interpretation, so let's cast some light 



sprklnh2o said:


> I am also at the point where I feel that he needs a strong correction. I am just not sure which method to go with and not sure if i can deliver this correction correctly so that it doesn't damage our relationship.


 I will get to the first part in a second. But the "damage the relationship bit ...yep, that is a trap and by and large nearly "everyone" struggling with issues falls into it. I speak from experience. And to be more specific "Pet People" of which "I am a member" fall into it. I have no problem being one myself.  But ... I solved my dog's issues by going with the "Pro's!"

But the "damage the relationship thing" ... that is "not" how it works! Dogs need a strong leader and that does not take "force!" Sigh ... as Cesar says "Rules, Boundaries and Limitations" if Dogs don't have them .... they "will" walk all over you!

The one accurate take away from his show, is when he takes a dog away from it's struggling owner and the dog misbehaving stops! And he appears to have done "nothing" not to be immodest but yeah been there do that no big deal. Sometime less is more.  

Case in point:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-VJXhM0iJo




sprklnh2o said:


> Is that petconvincer thing for real? I've never heard of it and the website's video looks kind of ridiculous. LOL.


 LOL indeed! I thought the same thing! But ... I look at things a little bit differently than most. 

The "Pro's" are the one that started to use the "Pet Convincer" not me. They had clients using "Prong" collars which should have been all they needed to "correct" there dog. But ... it was not happening?? Well why was that?? Because (I surmise) some people were still unable to deliver a proper correction because they did not want to "hurt" Rufus! 

OK ... then let's eliminate a "variable" that is subject to "interpretation" and find a "hands free not subject to interpretation" solution for "corrections! Thus ... The Pet Convincer. And yes the video is "silly" so ... let's go real world, see here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...sive-normal-herding-behavior.html#post7400865

It would be the last link in this post, and I'll add your dog is not so bad.  


But back tracking ... You already have the "proper" tool to correct your dog on him! But you're not utilizing it, well why is that??? You know you need to correct him and you did say you tried with the "Prong Collar" and it did not work for you! So if you continue to struggle with "Prong Corrections" you end "escalating and then it's a lose,lose situation. So do something different ... "PC" is a hands free, "interpretation" free solution! 

Jeff Gellman and Sean O'Sean work with real dogs with serious freaking issues! They don't recommend or use "crap" that does not work! If it has there approval ... then it's good enough for me! I don't pass on "crap" advise that does not work! Kinda my thing. 



sprklnh2o said:


> I have doubts about the bonker method. I feel like that may just rile him up more lol.


 LOL indeed! The "Bonker" ... I have a good time with that one! "Everybody" has a Cow over it! People would rather buy a stronger garbage can for dogs that get into the trash, post funny pictures on FB of counter surfing dogs and sprinkle hot sauce on dog/cat crap for crap eating dogs (Dogs consider that Cajun by the way) So people are willing to chance "death" over "beaning" Rufus in the head with a freaking "towel!" I used a freaking single sock on Rocky a few days ago, the Bark, Bark, Bark, Bark stopped and ... we'er good! I finally had enough of it and thought to myself ... "what would Chip do!"



sprklnh2o said:


> As far as covering him up in a crate - it's not really a good long term solution for us because unless we get a HUGE car, it's really hard to fit a GSD crate with also child car seats + luggage (when we travel) in an average SUV. Right now we cannot fit both the crate and baby car seat in our car. Someone always gets left behind and it's always the dog. So i feel sad for him. If only he knew that he gets to go to more places if he just shut the heck up.


 None of "that" is anything I would do or recommend, just an example of *"useless" crap that won't work and does not address the issue." *I could have added that last part also but I was trying to be "reasonable" so I merely "presented" without "judgement" but since you asked about it .... 



sprklnh2o said:


> Thank you for your feedback!


 No problem ... it's what "we" do! I just tend to make a lot of "noise" from the no "crap" point of view!

If you want to know more for issues that you may or may not have and stuff you should know anyway ... here you go! And I'm a "dual forum" kinda guy! 

Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums - View Single Post - adopted 3 year old Boxer

Apparently Boxers owners just kick back and enjoy there dogs antics during the holidays?? Pretty slow over there.

If I missed something or did not explain well enough ask again ... I do tend to go on and sometimes lose "focus" as it were.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I watched 10 seconds of the video. He starts whining when gps states your destination....Does he do this without the gps? If not try it without the GPS because he might be understanding destination and the car is stopping soon. When my female was in training and we were trying to teach the front(which I knew she knew) she was coming to me before I gave the command, well the trainer would say call your dog. Once my dog realized that I called her as soon as the trainer said call your dog she would start moving. I requested the trainer to nod or raise her hand as my cue, the dog never moved before the command was given by me again.
> 
> It sounds crazy but try traveling without the GPS


Thank you for your input. Unfortunately there were plenty of times when we didn't use the GPS and the situation is the same  . I wish you were right, though. On another note, I also notice that my dog picks up words that I didn't teach him but use frequently associated with some action (for example "open the garage", or "take a shower"). They are too smart for their own good. haha.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

sprklnh2o said:


> Thank you for your input. Unfortunately there were plenty of times when we didn't use the GPS and the situation is the same  . I wish you were right, though. On another note, I also notice that my dog picks up words that I didn't teach him but use frequently associated with some action (for example "open the garage", or "take a shower"). They are too smart for their own good. haha.


He is picking up a cue somewhere, because he is fine up until a certain point, right? Maybe change the route if it's a place he has been before. He starts his whining in the video as soon as the GPS states destination--at that point you didn't do anything to give him any ideas? In the video were you going to a place you have been before?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

glowingtoadfly said:


> This looks like just a gsd to me. Pretty normal behavior. I know the scream can be a lot to deal with.


None of my dogs ever act a fool in the car. Period no discussion, no debate, or "negotiation." 

They also will not "exit" the vehicle without my explicit OK. All doors open means "nothing" to them and for the record again "no force" required.  This is not "normal" it's a dog that does not know his place in the pack. 

It's a badly behaved dog ... simple as that, "no couch needed."


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hector3 said:


> How would you effectively use a bonker while you are driving? lol I mean there are things you shouldn't try unless you are sure it wouldn't cause a wreck. The pet convincer is just a tiny can of air. If you're going to buy one, buy one for bicycle tires - 1/2 the cost. All I did was press the button and let out a big tst! sound - basically cesar milan in a can is what one trainer called it. You don't point the thing at the dog. You just press the button right where you are and away from you of course. It really helped my dog snap out of it and I only did it once and no more whining. I will try to record it tomorrow if he does it again. My dog is 3.5 yrs old and he's always been like this and also whines/cries excitedly when we head home. He does not dart out of the car nor does he pull like crazy once we are out of the car. My dog can go on for hours. I don't think ignoring this behavior will help because the dog may stop if you drive long enough, but once you start to slow down or pull up to your destination - he will start up again. I really don't think desensitization is the way to go either. It's an adrenalized reaction so you have to find a way to snap them out of it via correction or control their environment where they can't be adrenalized by sight or smell (crate, etc) although my dog starts up when he feels the car slowing with the blinker on - it's quite annoying when a dog is so smart. Have you heard of a calming cap? Basically it's an eye piece that goes over the head that is semi see through that visually tones everything down.


Bonker specific ... the clip I saw, showed two people in the car so ...yeah.

The bike think yep ... pretty much.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Chip18 said:


> None of my dogs ever act a fool in the car. Period no discussion, no debate, or "negotiation."
> 
> They also will not "exit" the vehicle without my explicit OK. All doors open means "nothing" to them and for the record again "no force" required.  This is not "normal" it's a dog that does not know his place in the pack.
> 
> It's a badly behaved dog ... simple as that, "no couch needed."


I don't think he is badly behaved, I think he is over excited. The bigger question is how does the dog know that the destination is coming and he starts getting excited and does so repeatedly?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I don't think I mentioned a couch at all...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well I'll ignore the fact that I am amazed at all the "explanations and excuses being given for a dog that does not understand "No!"

Dogs have "noses" they know where they've been. Rocky does it all the time he "alerts" "in a quite manner" every time we go somewhere in the car and he has been their before and he is usually laying down, so he is not "looking."

I suppose I could turn on the AC to confirm but I'm not that curious. Someone else can test it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

glowingtoadfly said:


> I don't think I mentioned a couch at all...


Don't sweat it ... inside joke.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

llombardo said:


> He is picking up a cue somewhere, because he is fine up until a certain point, right? Maybe change the route if it's a place he has been before. He starts his whining in the video as soon as the GPS states destination--at that point you didn't do anything to give him any ideas? In the video were you going to a place you have been before?


Yeah, i think he has a lot of cues - car slowing down, see parking lot, see residential area, maybe car turn signal. He's fine most of the trip (even goes to sleep sometimes) until the end of the trip. Sometimes he "misfires" on the freeway when there is traffic and we slow down significantly. In those cases, he doesn't whine for too long because he somehow knows we're not stopping there. 

The video we were going to a new place (conveniently, it's to go to a consult with a dog trainer!!!). So he's never been there before, he got excited right after we got off the freeway. He was already whiney like that long before we started the video. It was happening for at least 5-10 minutes in total. SO ANNOYING!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

sprklnh2o said:


> yeah, i think he has a lot of cues - car slowing down, see parking lot, see residential area, maybe car turn signal. He's fine most of the trip (even goes to sleep sometimes) until the end of the trip. Sometimes he "misfires" on the freeway when there is traffic and we slow down significantly. In those cases, he doesn't whine for too long because he somehow knows we're not stopping there.
> 
> The video we were going to a new place (conveniently, it's to go to a consult with a dog trainer!!!). So he's never been there before, he got excited right after we got off the freeway. He was already whiney like that long before we started the video. It was happening for at least 5-10 minutes in total. So annoying!


lol!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

sprklnh2o said:


> Yeah, i think he has a lot of cues - car slowing down, see parking lot, see residential area, maybe car turn signal. He's fine most of the trip (even goes to sleep sometimes) until the end of the trip. Sometimes he "misfires" on the freeway when there is traffic and we slow down significantly. In those cases, he doesn't whine for too long because he somehow knows we're not stopping there.
> 
> The video we were going to a new place (conveniently, it's to go to a consult with a dog trainer!!!). So he's never been there before, he got excited right after we got off the freeway. He was already whiney like that long before we started the video. It was happening for at least 5-10 minutes in total. SO ANNOYING!


So he has conditioned himself? What did the trainer say to do to re-condition him?


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

llombardo said:


> So he has conditioned himself? What did the trainer say to do to re-condition him?


I am not clear by what you mean when you said "he has conditioned himself"?

The trainer we interviewed I am not thrilled with. She basically told me that this is very common with German Shepherds, they need job, they need obedience training, they need to respect you, pay me $2000 for boot camp and he won't have this problem in the future. She didn't even bother to watch the video I recorded. She sounded overly confident and not clear on what technique she were going to use to rehabilitate him. 

Another guy I interviewed is from Sit Means sit franchise which uses strictly e-collars. I am not 100% sold by him either because he hasn't been in business for that long (even though he has good reviews.). I'm not sure if he's experienced enough to handle a hard headed GSD. 

I am going to interview more people.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

Fodder said:


> is this typical? it's not uncommon
> is this a severe case? I've seen better and worse
> what can you do about it....
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input. I may try pulling over right away when he just starts to be excited and try get him to stay down and be quiet and see what happens. I'll let you guys know. .


----------



## rumhelka (Aug 31, 2011)

I feel your pain and know how annoying it is. However, that's nothing compared to what my previous GSD was doing in a car. She would bark all the time!!! We tried everything: crating her, attaching to the leash, breaking or stopping rapidly, etc. Nothing helped. Sorry, I have no solution for you, just try not to pay attention to this wining. Your dog is just very exited. Now, I have three dogs and everybody behaves differently in a car. Rosalee, the shepherd/ridgeback mix is trembling and hiding under the seat all the time only to be very happy at the end of our trip; Kropka, the total mutt, pretends to be a human and looks through the window all the time; Amber, the GSD is excited but quiet and she is attached in the cargo area of our SUV. Good luck, practice some deep breathing exercises while your dog is vocal...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

sprklnh2o said:


> I am not clear by what you mean when you said "he has conditioned himself"?
> 
> The trainer we interviewed I am not thrilled with. She basically told me that this is very common with German Shepherds, they need job, they need obedience training, they need to respect you, pay me $2000 for boot camp and he won't have this problem in the future. She didn't even bother to watch the video I recorded. She sounded overly confident and not clear on what technique she were going to use to rehabilitate him.
> 
> ...


It's hard to explain. If you were to jump in the car right now with him and go around the block and right back home, what would he do? Do you ever take him with and its not for him , like if you just run in to the gas station and he stays in the car? Or go through a drive thru with him? Is there always a reason that he goes for a car ride and not just because? Is the end result always something that is for him?


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

*Stressful commuting*

Sprklnh20,

You asked for help here, and many people are trying to be helpful. All I can give you is my opinion, and it my be worth about as much as you paid for it. You'll have to weed through everything and figure out what works for you. Sorry.

It seems like you are close to the place that results in a lot of dogs going to shelters. With a new baby and all the other stress, people say "I can't deal with this dog anymore" and hand over the responsibility and the fate of the dog to someone else.

Many people do a brief period of training with their dog in the beginning, and then basically nothing after that. Because the owners aren't working with it on an ongoing basis, the dog is allowed to figure out its own limits, often at the limit of what the owners will tolerate. This can go on for years. I've made this mistake myself.

It is very difficult to unwind this in a short period, though we all feel the pressure for a quick fix.

It's more likely that it will take an investment of time to work with the dog, to help them find a path back to where their owner needs them to be.

In the video of the head bonker method, the instructor says something to me that is key; the dog caves. If you take a physically intimidating human and a dog breed that's more prone to submit to people, maybe that's more likely to work.

I've seen people who aren't very intimidating physically, try to dominate thier GSD in a way that increased stress, and it go very badly, with the dog attempting to assert its dominance even more forcefully. This can get dangerous for the human, and for the dog (who ends up getting destroyed because it learned to be aggressive with humans).

Your dog probably would not choose to become aggressive with you, that's probably way down on its list of responses - but it is there; instinctually there is some point where if pushed too far, it will push back. And you are not a physically intimidating human; when it's confused and grasping at straws trying to figure out how to respond, it might make a bad choice sooner with you than with the guys in the videos.

Did you notice the how the trainer with the anxious pit bull did not do anything that would increase stress? He worked with the dog to both calm it and to guide it to a path that would be acceptable to the humans and enjoyable for the dog. Head bonking training on that dog by the girl in that video probably would've been a bad idea.

I think the videos tend to market themselves and oversell the quick fix mentality, they are in business and need to compete with other people for customers willing to give them thier hard earned money. For example they say how improved the dog is after only a short time... What they leave out is how easy it would be for the dog to revert to bad behavior. To fix that takes repetition of what's been taught, and refinement, etc.. It takes patience.

My guess is that you could get your dog to behave better by working with him on basic obedience training, and maybe some more advanced training. The advanced training could be agility or who knows what, it's not exactly what you train them as the fact that you are training them. You build and then reinforce bonds that help the dog understand its place in your relationship, and how it should behave. Over the coming years you'll be doing that with your human child, if you didn't imagine the consequences. You can do that with your dog too.

Just my opinions here, and I'm as human (defective) as the next...

I really do wish you well, and hope to read how you figured out a way that got your dog where you needed him to be. You will probably help us understand our dogs better.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

bbourdon said:


> How many people would try that "bonker" trick with an adult GSD?
> 
> I believe that if you really work with your dog, doing obedience training and maybe some advanced training, odds are you'll be able to develop a relationship where you can eliminate unwanted behavior like this.
> 
> ...


 Maybe I am making a lot of assumptions here, but are you saying that most people would / should be afraid to throw a rolled up towel at their adult German Shepherd?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

To be honest i don't really know what a rolled up towel would really do. My dog would be like whats this and it may baffle him and he most likely would continue what he is doing. If i mean business i don't need to throw anything. If for some reason i had to intercept something from a distance and had to throw something it would probably be anything in reach i cant see myself running to get my towel. If my dog was terrified of me when i threw a towel i most likely would not need to do that and can cause other problems.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Maybe I am making a lot of assumptions here, but are you saying that most people would / should be afraid to throw a rolled up towel at their adult German Shepherd?


Mine would take the rolled up towel and think it's a toy.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

llombardo said:


> Mine would take the rolled up towel and think it's a toy.


Mine too, probably! I certainly wouldn't be afraid to try it, I just don't see the point, as it wouldn't deter either of them.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> and had to throw something it would probably be anything in reach i cant see myself running to get my towel. If my dog was terrified of me when i threw a towel i most likely would not need to do that and can cause other problems.


Yep ... that's why I used a freaking "sock!"
He stopped "barking." I have to let "Rocky" know that he was "suppose" to come "up leash" on me?? He must have missed the memo??


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

With riding in the car it can be a combination of things. Sometimes opening a window a bit balances the air pressure from outside and in the car. Feeling secure in the back seat will help with possible crate as long as it is secure. Maybe try short trips like one block. Stop and end the car ride when all is quiet even if it means rolling down the driveway. When your dog behaves the way you like reward him. I know gingersnaps helps with motion sickness. My dog is always in a big rush to get out of the car so i have to always keep that in mind and not be in a rush myself and let him out when he is calm. Interview other trainers and pick the one you are comfortable with and agree with what they have to say.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> Yep ... that's why I used a freaking "sock!"
> He stopped "barking." I have to let "Rocky" know that he was "suppose" to come "up leash" on me?? He must have missed the memo??



Max would catch the sock. If i threw a towel he would love it he would think this is awesome and tear around the house like a buffalo. He does not need much to him going and hard to get him to stop when he starts. Anything physical max looks at it like a game. He is still a big pup at heart and soul.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

And "now" I no longer need to explain the "couch" session thing! To wit ...put "Roofus" on the couch and discuss his "feelings" what he "things" about it and what we can do to rectify the process and come to an amenable resolution???

A lot of words so I just say "couch session." 

Just about "everybody" bends over backwards offering alternatives to "telling the dog "NO!" And "correct it" for acting a "fool." If an owner is not "willing" to that ...then yeah it will take awhile to fix.

People that "get it done" focus on "how" to correct bad manners ... not "if" they need to.

So in a point, I made in another thread "as to why not "everyone" goes to a "Dog" board for solutions" ... thanks all for proving my point.


----------



## Sofie and Miya's Mom (Dec 21, 2015)

I'll Chime in, not because I have a solution, but because something was said that rings true to behavioral questions....OP this is not the worst dog ever on a car ride, I know my Miya is by far the worse car rider ever! She loves rides, and it's because of her over excitement, that makes her very un-enjoyable to ride with her. 

The towel method, yup Miya would think it a toy, tear it to shreds in 2 seconds and continue with her bad behavior. What made me post is what bbourdon said....because I have a husky and a gsd and these are the only 2 breeds I have ever lived with my whole life, they are my examples. Many people get these 2 breeds because they are so beautiful. Typically the husky buyer gets one because they believe great way to do outdoor activities, the gsd buyer, because they will naturally protect me, they are so very intelligent. What the typical buyer does not understand, is that both breeds are high drive. They typically take them to puppy class, and maybe one obedient class, and that is it for training. Sadly this is not the way you do things with either breed. Most require continuous training, reinforcement training. Gsd's and huskies are some of the most frequently surrendered breeds in this country, right along with pitts. Why? Because at the age of 1-3 (which is the typical age of surrender), most pet buyers do not know where they went wrong with their dog. The typically ask for help, and when training is mentioned, they respond, they know sit and stay perfectly. Hmmm, if they were that well managed, you wouldn't be asking for help.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> And "now" I no longer need to explain the "couch" session thing! To wit ...put "Roofus" on the couch and discuss his "feelings" what he "things" about it and what we can do to rectify the process and come to an amenable resolution???
> 
> A lot of words so I just say "couch session."
> 
> ...


I don't think throwing towels at this dog in the back seat of a car is going to stop the dogs behavior. I just had a mental image and just starting cracking myself up.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Max would catch the sock. If i threw a towel he would love it he would think this is awesome and tear around the house like a buffalo. He does not need much to him going and hard to get him to stop when he starts. Anything physical max looks at it like a game. He is still a big pup at heart and soul.


If he can catch the sock?? Then you would doing it wrong for the situation at hand ... no element of surprise! You won't see the "What The Heck was that look???" 


Pretty much that simple.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

OP... I say this in a well meaning way but judging by a few of the questions you're asking you don't seem very clear or experienced with some of the basic principles of dog training regardless of the tools or methods used. I hope that I didn't mislead you in some of my suggestions... and forgive me, I am forced to fill in the blanks (the nature of online communications), but if your plan is to hop in the car any time soon, pull over when the dog starts whining and asking him to down... then my point and many others have been missed. he needs to be worked and rewarded many times while under threshold, he needs lots of work on his down in many different situations and environments, he needs to experience car travel in short increments where he is not allowed to get excited or anxious (around the block and return home for example) - to put all these pieces together at once will likely be disasterous and very frustrating for you and him. he has practiced this for 4years - its ingrained... also working against you, like the person who said it just looks like a normal gsd to them, is the fact that gsd are prone to being vocal and high strung. but "normal" doesn't mean it has to be acceptable.

I urge you to start a new thread and ask as for recommendations for reputable and experienced (with the breed) trainers in your area - not to "fix" this one problem - but to give you a better grasp on certain fundementals of training and to give you guys some tools and structure. with that, you will be able to better navigate some of the suggestions offered in this thread and in the future.

the type of training offered at pet resort type places (regardless of 5 star reviews from *insert less challenging breed* dog owners) is not the right place for you... nor are franchise type trainers... "certified" doesn't equal qualified and they are all cookie cutter to some degree.

again, wishing you my best...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

But i dont need to throw a sock- chip. If for some reason i needed to throw something im not to sure it would be a sock or a towel. If your energy is right at the moment you should not need be throwing anything. My point is i know what works for my dog and dogs are not all the same. Throwing socks and towels would not work for max especially if he in a excited frame of mind. The magic leash works best for us a leash correction grounds him immediately he is no longer a flying kite without a string.


----------



## Sofie and Miya's Mom (Dec 21, 2015)

OP, I am new here and getting the hang at how posts work, I had not finished my train of thought... I agree with Fodder.....most dog owners are pet owners and believe that typical puppy class and maybe an obedience class is all that is needed. With high drive dogs this is not the answer. Training is ongoing and continuous. In watching your video I seen 2 things with you and the passenger. First you do not give any command in a way that your dog will listen. You must be firm in your commands. Secondly you did smile in the video, so you must find it somewhat amusing to you and your dog gets the happy vibe. By being firm and demanding of your dog will not ruin your bond with your dog. Being firm and consistent with your commands will bring respect and a stronger bond. I am a smallish person standing barely 5 feet tall, and have 2 high drive dogs, being firm and consistent is my key in having behaved odgs, well maybe not in the car, but i attribute that to my husband he is a push over. When it is just me driving Miya is pretty receptive in me telling her to sit and stay. My best advice, is what some others mentioned, short drives to practice calmness, being firm with your commands, and teach him to focus on you. Taking him for advanced training, so you both learn how to build respect will go a long way for you. I hope that I did not come off as sounding insensitive, but I really feel strongly in continuous training in order to prevent unnecessary surrender of so many great dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> But i dont need to throw a sock- chip. If for some reason i needed to throw something im not to sure it would be a sock or a towel. If your energy is right at the moment you should not need be throwing anything. My point is i know what works for my dog and dogs are not all the same. Throwing socks and towels would not work for max especially if he in a excited frame of mind. The magic leash works best for us a leash correction grounds him immediately he is no longer a flying kite without a string.


LOL, no problem if you found solutions that work for you, fine by me!

The only thing three trainers will ever agree on ... is that one of them is wrong!


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> I don't think throwing towels at this dog in the back seat of a car is going to stop the dogs behavior. I just had a mental image and just starting cracking myself up.


:laugh: My dog would think "Oh - you want to play - seems like a weird place to roughhouse but OK"!!!:laugh:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

OK then ...I'm back yet again. 

I luv it, I listened "three" methods that will stop the crap ...right freaking now! Any trainer that actually uses sigh ...All Four Quadrants of OC would see that.

But ... "everybody" focuses on the "Bonker!" Oh ... I don't want to hurt "Rufus." 

And then I luv the if you can't beat them with science baffle them with "crap." Approach by way of explanation as to why it can't work! 

If anyone actually cares to learn how and why this works it's right here:
https://www.clickandtreat.com/html/carentraining.html

And you can contact the author vie his website or on FB. If you do be respectful in your disagreement, he has a pretty low threshold for "crap!" 

As to hitting the dog and it won't work and will damage the relationship ... well here you go.:

A "throw chain" in use here:
Dog Training and Obedience Articles | Self Correction - Carpentersville, Illinois

Sounds like "hitting" his dog worked out just fine.

I can't do more than "this" and as they say:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> LOL, no problem if you found solutions that work for you, fine by me!
> 
> The only thing three trainers will ever agree on ... is that one of them is wrong!


Thats why i think this forum is great because people can gather different information along with their trainer or trainers and use what works for them. What works for one dog may not work for their other dog. Not one thing is wrong just what is best for your dog and at certain moments. I think the most important thing is know your dog best and what works best for him and that includes trial and error. Max used to be nervous in the car. He would not whine but i knew he felt insecure in the car. He used to pull a little when we got near the car but could always get him in without any trouble. I had to make sure i was careful with my turns and over bumps. I always crack a window and made sure it was not to hot in the car and the car ride was quick and we were going somewhere fun. He has to be calm before we leave the car with some effort on my part. It took a few weeks but now he lies in the back seat and takes a nap till we get to our destination and has no issues getting in the car.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Stonevintage said:


> :laugh: My dog would think "Oh - you want to play - seems like a weird place to roughhouse but OK"!!!:laugh:


Yes he would try to just go with it thinking he is making me happy:laugh:


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> OK then ...I'm back yet again.
> 
> I luv it, I listened "three" methods that will stop the crap ...right freaking now! Any trainer that actually uses sigh ...All Four Quadrants of OC would see that.
> 
> ...


If you throw some carrots in the bucket of water you can get that horse to drink


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Thats why i think this forum is great because people can gather different information along with their trainer or trainers and use what works for them. What works for one dog may not work for their other dog. Not one thing is wrong just what is best for your dog and at certain moments. I think the most important thing is know your dog best and what works best for him and that includes trial and error. Max used to be nervous in the car. He would not whine but i knew he felt insecure in the car. He used to pull a little when we got near the car but could always get him in without any trouble. I had to make sure i was careful with my turns and over bumps. I always crack a window and made sure it was not to hot in the car and the car ride was quick and we were going somewhere fun. He has to be calm before we leave the car with some effort on my part. It took a few weeks but now he lies in the back seat and takes a nap till we get to our destination and has no issues getting in the car.


No disagreement here.

If the OP wants to find a "trainer" that can help them help her train there dog. My link has that info, if she contacts them and ask about the 4 Quadrants of OC or post the question on FB, I'm sure they will explain them. (Balanced Trainers) get results with all dogs, conflict free "because they tell a dog ..."NO" and once the dog understands "clearly" what is expected of them, they will "correct" the dog for noncompliance.

But heck just reverse the process ... find a trainer that does not use all four quadrants of OC. I'm sure they will give a pretty amazing "explanation" of why not??


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

sprklnh2o said:


> My 4 yo german shepherd gets over the top excited/anxious in a car when we about to approach a destination. He is good during most of the car ride but as soon as we get off a freeway or something he gets crazy (see video below). it's becoming unmanageable as I'm sure we'll go deaf if this continues. He does this even after playing at the beach for 2 hours, so it's not a pent up energy issue. I have the following questions
> 1. Is this typical?
> 2. Is this a severe case?
> 3. What can I do about it? I tried - bribing him with treats (he doesn't care when he's so wound up), I tried penny bottle shaking to get his attention (doesn't care), I tried correcting with prong collar (he doesn't care, and tries to strangle himself.
> ...


Boy, there's no way I'd have him loose in the car. Car seats generally have to go in the back seat, is he next to the baby like that? I can't imagine rewarding or treating your way past that. I think riding only in a crate and enforcing a quiet command, in the car with an ecollar, or separate of the car if he'll act up with a long line is the only thing that's going to help. When you say "Quiet" he has to know he better be.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

We have one that'd bark like a fool at motorcycles and bicyclists. We tried treats and a leash/prong, both failed. Treats were underwhelming and the prong was difficult to apply properly. We used an ecollar and were able to solve the problem. 

Ecollars are great tools and can help work thru problems, but they can also create them, it's important they are introduced and used properly. We worked with an experienced trainer when introducing it to our dog.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> If you throw some carrots in the bucket of water you can get that horse to drink


LOL ....











You got me!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Originally Posted by *sprklnh2o*  
_I am also at the point where I feel that he needs a strong correction. I am just not sure which method to go with and not sure if i can deliver this correction correctly so that it doesn't damage our relationship._
_
BUT the relationship is damaged . Damaged to the point where , as another poster said , this dog or at least this behaviour gets taxing to the point of being unbearable and the dog is sent to shelter for re-homing -- or the dog's life experience shared with you gets narrowed to the point of being left behind ._

_ The dog is indulged in behaviour which he discovered was rewarding to him. This may have been when he was a cutey puppy , and big fuss was made by driver or passenger to "comfort" the pup, engage the pup in some interaction , some attention, some exchange cuing the dog to an end of the ride and the arrival of a destination. _
_Behaviour that has no reward snuffs out . New approach , new behaviours offered till rewarding again. _

_Training is ongoing -- every single day of life . This does not mean a formal setting -- it means experiences and consequences . _


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Nigel said:


> We have one that'd bark like a fool at motorcycles and bicyclists. We tried treats and a leash/prong, both failed. Treats were underwhelming and the prong was difficult to apply properly. We used an ecollar and were able to solve the problem.
> 
> Ecollars are great tools and can help work thru problems, but they can also create them, it's important they are introduced and used properly. We worked with an experienced trainer when introducing it to our dog.


"Yes" *"training"* with an E-Collar is different than using an E-Collar for "Behavior Modification.

If people want to "train" a dog with an E-Collar they should educate themselves first then find a qualified "Trainer" if they need to.

That could start here:
http://www.loucastle.com/

The site seems to be down at the moment?? At any rate Lou is a member here and he can be contacted vie PM. 

And using an "E Collar" for behavior modification looks like this:

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....&total_comments=3&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}

If the OP wants to start addressing a larger scope "Sit on the Dog" and "The Place command" would be an easy start.

They will help" train calmness into the dog," and that will make him easier to work with all around. Done properly that may make solving the car problem "easy" also?? Show him how you expect him to behave. 

Get that done and you might find ...you can "solve" this on your own???


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

OP, I tried to get a video today but my camera died before I got to the point of using air can lol. He wasn't as whiny today, but it was a soft whine. I verbally corrected him many times to no success so I used the air can and immediately he shut up and laid down. He didn't whine again until we got to the destination and it was just very soft whine. Remember I told you about him having the same problem as we head home? Well I've tried a feeding method 3x with success so far. I've been feeding him food/treats in a timed fashion, frequent enough so there is no whining whatsoever. We made it home successfully a few times this way. I start at a point where he usually doesn't trigger and then keep feeding until we get home.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

The only other way I've seen on video to stop a dog from whining is a forced down with an e-collar and if I remember correctly, the dog is also corrected for whining. Of course you have to know what you're doing and the dog shouldn't just wear an e-collar for this problem. It should be e-collar trained in general.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow... This sparked a lot of interest.

Behavior not allowed. 

Take pup around and around the block and correct for acting out. I can promise it will cease.

Whose more in control?


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

Sofie and Miya's Mom said:


> OP, I am new here and getting the hang at how posts work, I had not finished my train of thought... I agree with Fodder.....most dog owners are pet owners and believe that typical puppy class and maybe an obedience class is all that is needed. With high drive dogs this is not the answer. Training is ongoing and continuous. In watching your video I seen 2 things with you and the passenger. First you do not give any command in a way that your dog will listen. You must be firm in your commands. Secondly you did smile in the video, so you must find it somewhat amusing to you and your dog gets the happy vibe. By being firm and demanding of your dog will not ruin your bond with your dog. Being firm and consistent with your commands will bring respect and a stronger bond. I am a smallish person standing barely 5 feet tall, and have 2 high drive dogs, being firm and consistent is my key in having behaved odgs, well maybe not in the car, but i attribute that to my husband he is a push over. When it is just me driving Miya is pretty receptive in me telling her to sit and stay. My best advice, is what some others mentioned, short drives to practice calmness, being firm with your commands, and teach him to focus on you. Taking him for advanced training, so you both learn how to build respect will go a long way for you. I hope that I did not come off as sounding insensitive, but I really feel strongly in continuous training in order to prevent unnecessary surrender of so many great dogs.


Thank you for the feed back. The video is actually not representative of how we respond to him normally when this behavior happens. I was only kind of smiling/laughing there because of the ironic nature of the video (that we're going to meet a trainer). Also, I am pretty firm with my command...only in this situation, I gave up trying to be firm with him when he's so high strung like that because I knew it would make no difference (tried many times before) and I was better off staying calm and get to my destination safe. 

I see what you and many others mentioned about consistent training and we are trying. It just feels like it doesn't make a difference when he's so high strung like that. 

I would never give him away. That's for sure. He's loved deeply by us. That's why I am trying to get help . 

Thanks again.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

Steve Strom said:


> Boy, there's no way I'd have him loose in the car. Car seats generally have to go in the back seat, is he next to the baby like that? I can't imagine rewarding or treating your way past that. I think riding only in a crate and enforcing a quiet command, in the car with an ecollar, or separate of the car if he'll act up with a long line is the only thing that's going to help. When you say "Quiet" he has to know he better be.



haha, are you kidding? There is no chance of me putting my baby in that mess. The baby isn't with us in that video.


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

Nigel said:


> We have one that'd bark like a fool at motorcycles and bicyclists. We tried treats and a leash/prong, both failed. Treats were underwhelming and the prong was difficult to apply properly. We used an ecollar and were able to solve the problem.
> 
> Ecollars are great tools and can help work thru problems, but they can also create them, it's important they are introduced and used properly. We worked with an experienced trainer when introducing it to our dog.


Thanks for sharing your experience. Your story helps me see the light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## sprklnh2o (Dec 17, 2010)

Hector3 said:


> OP, I tried to get a video today but my camera died before I got to the point of using air can lol. He wasn't as whiny today, but it was a soft whine. I verbally corrected him many times to no success so I used the air can and immediately he shut up and laid down. He didn't whine again until we got to the destination and it was just very soft whine. Remember I told you about him having the same problem as we head home? Well I've tried a feeding method 3x with success so far. I've been feeding him food/treats in a timed fashion, frequent enough so there is no whining whatsoever. We made it home successfully a few times this way. I start at a point where he usually doesn't trigger and then keep feeding until we get home.


How long are your rides? Sounds like you'd have to have a lot of treats prepared?


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

sprklnh2o said:


> How long are your rides? Sounds like you'd have to have a lot of treats prepared?


My rides depend. I only do the treat method on the way home. I start when we are about 5 blocks from home. It's not a lot of treats. Today I used maybe 6 pieces.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

OMG I can be such a PIA. But relax this is just a "things to beware of" about the use of treats in training (which I don't but that's me.) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZNDi7wqjHA


----------



## kaslkaos (Jan 15, 2003)

Finally watched the video, and, um, you'll all laugh at me, but I've never had a dog that didn't do this. It's situational and reinforced by the situation. For us, husband and I, it's just annoying, aggravating, funny, cute, or, when they get old, it's "yay, she's having a good day". Aside from making sure they stay in the back seat, I'm good. 
Reading the "solutions", I'll likely be laissez faire about the next pup too. But that's my choice in what behaviours I find acceptable or unnacceptable.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

My pup started the habit of whining and yowling when I was on the phone. Squirt bottle with water and vinegar took care of that.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Chip18 said:


> LOL ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to love that face!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"The video is actually not representative of how we respond to him normally when this behavior happens. I was only kind of smiling/laughing there because of the ironic nature of the video (that we're going to meet a trainer). "

but something , anything , everything , in your response to his behaviour , has reinforced his whining. You have made it productive . He is successful .

The dog needs to be restrained so that there is no driver distraction . In many places , USA and Canada , restraint is the law State Laws Requiring Pets To Be Restrained In Vehicles | Take Paws - The official pet travel blog of GoPetFriendly.com

What do you expect your "trainer" or "behaviourist" to tell you?

You need for this annoying behaviour to become extinct. 
There needs to be zero reinforcement , zero reward for the dog . That means paying no attention . A case of just stand there , don't do something , opposite of don't just stand there do something.
He may benefit from one lightning fast , well timed, meaningful aversive action . No nagging . This could include use of the prong or good use of the e-collar.

When the dog's behaviour is heading towards extinction , there may a burst of unwanted behaviour , like a tantrum , to find your spot where you will respond. 
If you do , you will reinforce , this new more intense level . 

Also consider the dog's general discipline level.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

sprklnh2o said:


> haha, are you kidding? There is no chance of me putting my baby in that mess. The baby isn't with us in that video.


I know the baby isn't in that video, but you said "Its making it impossible to travel with them together" and that would mean you have. 



> You need for this annoying behaviour to become extinct.
> There needs to be zero reinforcement , zero reward for the dog . That means paying no attention . A case of just stand there , don't do something , opposite of don't just stand there do something.
> He may benefit from one lightning fast , well timed, meaningful aversive action . No nagging . This could include use of the prong or good use of the e-collar.


This and a crate. The crate besides containing him will help break the pattern and make it easier for you to not reinforce the behavior.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

carmspack said:


> You need for this annoying behavior to become extinct.
> There needs to be zero reinforcement , zero reward for the dog . That means paying no attention . A case of just stand there , don't do something , opposite of don't just stand there do something.
> He may benefit from one lightning fast , well timed, meaningful aversive action . No nagging . This could include use of the prong or good use of the e-collar.
> 
> ...


 Dog Training Corrections are one of the most controversial issues for Dog Owners

There are a few things here in this thread that are fairly common. To the OP's credit she realizes she has a problem and is looking for solutions. 

My observations:

*A "proper tool" is in use but an owner has "difficulty" using it effectively. "Corrections" as I say are "subject" to "interpretation" but the one commonality is a properly timed "Correction" needs to be "effective."

Advise pours and in at some point owners start to "defend" what they are doing, usually because they feel they are there dog is under attack.

And they usually have no idea who anyone else?? And if they have limited experience ... all the advise looks pretty much the same??
*
Still that being said ... they should look for patterns in advise, if the same thing gets said over and over ... check somewhere else and come back again with a better understanding of where it's coming from. 

So ... that being said ... back on point, no doubt the "Prong" collar can work if used properly. If the op wants to go that route "find a "compete trainer" that can instruct you in it's proper use. 

I offered a couple of "interpretation" free solutions because the "Pro's" have seen people struggle with "Corrections" there may be more?? But the one's I listed as "alternatives" have both been "proven."

The only think the OP needs to be firm on is that her dog is acting like a "fool" and he needs to taught that ... "he needs to make a better choices" or there will be consequences! 

Treat or no treat is not much of a "consequence" in "my" view. 

I would like to thank "Madlab" for that link I posted. But as people according to another thread ... "can't learn stuff over the web and third sources are all crap and stuff "(my interpretation) I guess I can't on account of I didn't learn anything there???

Linger resentment so ...yeah.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I watched the video but did not read through but a few responses.

1. That is nothing. Trust me. Nothing. (OK it is not the best behavior but it is not the worst by far. )

2. Get a seat belt harness and use it. Whether or not this will cut the racket is irrelevant. He needs to be belted in.

3. The repeated "stop" "quit" "quiet" is doing nothing because there are no consequences - the dog doesn't shut up, the humans keep responding the same, etc. 

4. He's good most of the way. It is when you slow down that keys him to a destination. You might consider taking non-freeway routes - routes that involve a lot of slowing down and turns.

5. Figure out how to minimize how this affects your driving. (You can control your response if nothing else. That is on you.)

Sorry not to be more helpful but when we pull into a stop I get varying degrees of yeowling. My first "racket dog" I had to laugh because it was very clear that we were not going to carefully come home late at night without anyone noticing (I lived in town at the time.) We have a woman at training that we know when she is joining us for tracking because the car almost rocks when she turns the corner to join us.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> I watched the video but did not read through but a few responses.
> 
> 1. That is nothing. Trust me. Nothing. (OK it is not the best behavior but it is not the worst by far. )
> 
> ...


 Hmm ...yes, yet another of my observations that I chose not to mention.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

OP - Does Berlin know the commands you are providing in the vehicle? "Berlin, Silence." "Berlin, Quiet." 

Watching the video, Berlin is showing some restraint. I think you are closer to finding an answer than you realize. 

It is more difficult to recondition a behavior when you are unable to reproduce it easily. In Berlin's case, you know exactly what is going to trigger his behavior. 

Try picking a single command - "Berlin, enough." Use it at home. Say it like you mean it. You don't have to shout to mean it. Use your big girl voice. Big rewards for complying. Make it solid just as "Come" has to be solid. 

Once Berlin is solid on the command, start training in your vehicle. Let your partner drive. The MOMENT Berlin starts to react, even if it's shifting his weight and looking anxious, give your command. Don't wait till he blows it up. If he's solid on the command then correct him for not complying. Big rewards (but not using excitement like 'GOOD BOY!') for every little bit he gives you. 

Until Berlin is reconditioned, I'd use a crate not just for safety but to not allow the behavior to escalate.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

look at the video . 
This is a problem that you helped promote . He isn't that bad , in fact there are moments when you can see that his whining is diminishing -- and then -- the companion in the car , in a flat , monotone , says Berlin be quiet (or some such) -- and you can see the dog ramp up because he is getting the attention -- he starts poking his nose into the driver's space - - retreats , just starts to settle and again someone in the car gives attention by asking for silence .

so right ! "The repeated "stop" "quit" "quiet" is doing nothing because there are no consequences - the dog doesn't shut up, the humans keep responding the same, etc"

Go again . NO response from you at all. Zip. Drive your normal speed , go for distance. Secure the dog though. Use a seat belt . That prevents you from being distracted , which is attention. 
No happy happy putting him in. No happy happy getting out of the car .


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

OP, I tried to get a video using the pet convincer, but now my problem is that the problem is slowly going away so I don't have drastic before and after videos. I never really worked on the issue because nothing really worked and we really don't go on long rides and I couldn't come up with an effective plan to deal with it. A crate doesn't fit in my car. Physical corrections don't work. I have done this. My bf a very strong guy has issued physical leash corrections, held the leash down so he can't get up, etc. I find that it suppresses the behavior and the whining tones down in volume not because he has control over it, but because he fears the correction and this is really not how I want to train. It was just a desperate attempt. The physical corrections are not enough nor was it the right tool to get him snap out of it. Recently, I bought a pet convincer so that I can work on skateboard reactivity, but have actually been focusing on dog reactivity because of all the training opportunities that came up. 

I have only used the air 3x and the behavior has drastically decreased. Here are some videos I took today. 

The ride was very brief - total 4 mins and this was coming home from getting take out. I wanted to show what he does with no influence from me. However this is the best he's been and I was kind of disappointed he was not showing his old frantic self. The video shows where the whining starts. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3EpmFDp10c

This video is when we were driving to the park and this is when he's gets the most worked up and I have to yell at him. Ride was 10 mins. I'm only showing from the part when he starts to whine up until we reach our destination. I cannot believe he listened and laid down. He was never able to do it in the past. I think his state of mind was still calm enough to be obedient without me having to escalate and yielding no results. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0my-ixnk24

The last video is me feeding him on the way home so I can show you the difference. He does not even make a peep. I think I fed him 10 pieces and I started before the anxiety triggered. I also noticed that if the whining starts, I am able to recover him. This is the 4th time doing this and if you look at the first video (coming home), you will notice a difference and there is a gross factor in this video. lol https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jIMoJknnUk

Now if people watch those videos and think that is nothing, well here is a brief example of what he is capable of. Screeching, barking, whining, general frantic behavior that can go on for a long time. It gets worse in the car because the levels keep on building and I haven't found an effective way to snap the brain out of it and once we reach our destination, he would explode. Please forgive me, I know this is a gsd forum, but he is the only dog that has this problem and I wanted to show videos of what finding the right methods and using the right tools can achieve even though they are not very exciting videos. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_OHMUUUPPE


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sorry videos didn't embed.


----------



## brucebourdon (Jun 2, 2010)

Hector seems like a sweet boy. Nice work!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hector3 said:


> Sorry videos didn't embed.


Hmm ... well your input would be quite valuable but it does sound like you may have missed your window of opportunity??

I did not see the "problems" you mention and mostly what I saw was a back view of the back window no dog in site but when I did see the dog .. a Mastiff of some type?? Freaking cool, what is he??

I'm also a Boxer and Am Band Dawg kinda guy so yeah ... for the record I did find a WL GSD to be a hope nother level of challenge!


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Chip18 said:


> Hmm ... well your input would be quite valuable but it does sound like you may have missed your window of opportunity??
> 
> I did not see the "problems" you mention and mostly what I saw was a back view of the back window no dog in site but when I did see the dog .. a Mastiff of some type?? Freaking cool, what is he??
> 
> I'm also a Boxer and Am Band Dawg kinda guy so yeah ... for the record I did find a WL GSD to be a hope nother level of challenge!


Listen to the whining. I couldn't angle the camera to film his head lol. You don't see the problems that I originally mentioned because the # times that I used the pet convincer and the treats really helped with the problem. This has been a problem for years and there was nothing I could do and I really just gave up and didn't care. He is a brazilian mastiff and thanks.


----------



## Hector3 (Jul 23, 2013)

bbourdon said:


> Hector seems like a sweet boy. Nice work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you. The boy has been nothing but trouble. The joys of a byb dog.


----------



## acottringer (Jun 21, 2016)

*my pitbull/terrier mix female barks in the car*

I haven't been able to get my 2 1/2yr- almost 3 yr old pitbull/terrier mix female to shutup in the car whenever my mom and I are driving somewhere in the car she barks at everything; passing cars, windshield wipers, trees, air (if we have the windows rolled down) everything I've never been able to get her to successfully stop


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

acottringer said:


> I haven't been able to get my 2 1/2yr- almost 3 yr old pitbull/terrier mix female to shutup in the car whenever my mom and I are driving somewhere in the car she barks at everything; passing cars, windshield wipers, trees, air (if we have the windows rolled down) everything I've never been able to get her to successfully stop


Hmm well you should have started a new thread ... but whatever. 

If the dog is acting this "nutty" in the car ... then most likely that same "behaviour occurs in the home??? If your tired of it ... time to make some changes. 

The simplest quickest and easiest way to "stop the in car crap," is with the use of an "E Collar" and a "High Level" correction! That will stop the crap "right freaking now!"

Once your point has been made ... you can down the level down and the next time ... I light correction should make your point. Behaviour Modification Protocol ... looks like this.:






Or if you were persistent, and had good timing you should also be able to achieve good results with a "Pet Convincer.":

Pet Convincer.com

You would correct the dog with the "PC as required. Either of those options should work.

A more "indirect approach," would be to train the "Place Command" and "Do Sit on the Dog" those help to train "calming behaviour into a dog." 

Once "Place" is properly taught and understood by the dog ... you will also have just "Car Proofed" your dog. You open the car door and say "Place." The dog does not step out of the car without an explicit release! Windows down, doors open, makes no difference ... "Place is Place." 

You can work, "Place" in with the usual Place Cot, towels or throw rugs but you can also use the car as "Place." If you use the ca,r make sure it's in a secure area and or have a tie back on her in case she breaks "Place." Although if you have her to where she can do at least a one hour "Place" ... I doubt she'd "pop" out of the car in anycase.

At anyrate the "Place Command:
Fearful, Anxious or Flat Crazy "The Place CommanD - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums


Welcome Aboard and ask questions.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

I would physically correct the dog for that or use an e collar whenever the dog started the behavior and I would annoy the dog and be very obnoxious until the behavior stopped. You would start mild with whatever correction methodology you chose and it would stop as soon as the dog stopped the behavior and then as the dog understood that being quiet and relaxing stops the aversive you can step up the intensity of the aversive to keep the dog from engaging in that behavior. The reason I start mild is it won't stop the dog from doing the behavior right away, and the repetition of whine and correction in good time can quickly create the correlation between the whining and the zap, and then when you step it up the dog knows exactly what it is for.

It would be easier to see me do it in action of course but meh effort. These kinds of things are super easy to fix if you have good timing and consistency, not so much if you don't

It isn't any different from getting a dog to be quiet and calm on the line of departure before sending them for a bite, or getting a dog to be able to watch other dogs do bitework and hear the gun and the trial horn and still be calm. You need to be able to do that because if your dog is last up on trial day and its losing its mind because its going nuts in the crate when it hears all the dogs going before it and blows all its energy before it even steps on the field you have a problem.

You don't need to create a place or a down or anything like that, you just need to make it clear to the dog losing his head in the car is a behavior you find objectionable and you're going to give him a hard time for it.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Baillif said:


> I would physically correct the dog for that or use an e collar whenever the dog started the behavior and I would annoy the dog and be very obnoxious until the behavior stopped. You would start mild with whatever correction methodology you chose and it would stop as soon as the dog stopped the behavior and then as the dog understood that being quiet and relaxing stops the aversive you can step up the intensity of the aversive to keep the dog from engaging in that behavior. The reason I start mild is it won't stop the dog from doing the behavior right away, and the repetition of whine and correction in good time can quickly create the correlation between the whining and the zap, and then when you step it up the dog knows exactly what it is for.
> 
> It would be easier to see me do it in action of course but meh effort. These kinds of things are super easy to fix if you have good timing and consistency, not so much if you don't
> 
> ...


LOL ... look who's back. 

And yes no doubt ... address it "directly" and correct the behaviour, still I doubt the car thing is the only "issue" with the dog??? So ... sooner or later ... "Place" is going to come in handy. And it's not an "either or" kinda thing ,,, so yeah "Correct" the behaviour first and then work on "Place." It's all good.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Baillif said:


> I would physically correct the dog for that or use an e collar whenever the dog started the behavior and I would annoy the dog and be very obnoxious until the behavior stopped. You would start mild with whatever correction methodology you chose and it would stop as soon as the dog stopped the behavior and then as the dog understood that being quiet and relaxing stops the aversive you can step up the intensity of the aversive to keep the dog from engaging in that behavior. The reason I start mild is it won't stop the dog from doing the behavior right away, and the repetition of whine and correction in good time can quickly create the correlation between the whining and the zap, and then when you step it up the dog knows exactly what it is for.
> 
> It would be easier to see me do it in action of course but meh effort. These kinds of things are super easy to fix if you have good timing and consistency, not so much if you don't
> 
> ...


Would you do that with a behavior that is anxiety based rather than just excitement?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes. Get rid of the expression and the feeling will reduce in intensity regardless of what the emotion is.


----------



## Jane&Kody (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi, not sure if you got the problem fixed yet or not. To me it sounds like you kind of answered your own question already. I didn't read all the replies, so I could be repeating what was already said, but it seems that as soon as the car starts to feel different, as in when you exit of the HWY he gets excited. 

I'd use the SBAR approach.

Situation - Dog gets excited when car sounds/feels different when it exits off the HWY.
Background - "He does this every time we get off the freeway (doesn't matter what exit, or if it's a new place or old place)."
Assessment - Excitement/anxiety.. builds in anticipation of arrival somewhere.
Response - I would make sure you have a tired dog to start, and then go for a drive, and take every exit off the hwy, then get back on. On and off, on and off x 10times, or a 100. Whatever it takes, until he gives up. Might take a while, and you might end up going for a road trip and not really getting anywhere, but eventually he should start associating the fact that just because the sound/feel changes, it doesn't mean you will stop. Therefore there is no reward. When he does quiet down, you can get off to a safe spot, and assuming he is still giving you the behaviour you want, you can go ahead and go for a quick walk, 5 min. Then get back in and repeat. 

It might only take a few tries to break the habit or many. Good luck


----------

